# 2000 series with MTD blower



## mkaiser (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone ever mount a MTD 190-624 (45") snow blower to a 2000 series Cub? Or more specifically a 2160? Anyone know if the MTD blower and 2000 series Cub run the same width belt?


----------

